# Favorite video game phrase?



## Midoriya (Sep 4, 2013)

What's your favorite video game phrase?  As in what's your favorite sentence someone has said in a video game?  Mine are in my signature if you're wondering.  What's yours?


----------



## beffa (Sep 4, 2013)

Like a video game quote? If so, I love these;

"Your true face... What kind of... face is it? I wonder... The face under the mask... Is that... your true face?" — Moon child wearing Twinmold's mask, Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask.

"Whenever there is a meeting, a parting is sure to follow. However, that parting need not last forever... Whether a parting be forever or merely for a short time... That is up to you." — Happy Mask Salesman, Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 4, 2013)

Yes, and those are some pretty popular ones.  Nice picks.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 4, 2013)

"People have the right to choose their own path to destruction." Jade Curtiss (Tales of the Abyss)

"Everyone is waiting for you, Lucas. Waiting to throw rocks at you, spit on you, and make your life Hell. Who's 'everyone'? ...Everyone you love." Masked Man (Mother 3)

"War is where the old and bitter trick the young and stupid into killing each other." Niko Bellic (Grand Theft Auto IV)

To name a few.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 4, 2013)

"Listen up, Phones. The world ends with you. If you want to enjoy life, expand your world. You gotta push your horizons out as far as they'll go." — Sanae Hanekoma from The World Ends With You

Also "......" — Red from Gold/Silver/Crystal/HeartGold/SoulSilver 

Just think on them.


----------



## superheroantics (Sep 4, 2013)

"Don't worry, I'm not crazy... at least, I don't think so."

"Just look above you... If it's something that can be stopped, just try and stop it!"

"But does it have reason? Probably not. It's just a killing machine."

"Who has two thumbs and loves hot tubs? Anyone with two thumbs!"


----------



## demoness (Sep 5, 2013)

To name a few:

"After all, no one wants to hear: 'Willy toiled for many a year to perfect the curious mechanisms that would send a sharpened spike up the arse of the unwary intruder'." ~Brother Genetivi

"Stay a while and listen!" ~Deckard Cain

"He [Dimitri] had been worried his bros were "warping their faces off." Whatever that meant." ~Sly Cooper


----------



## Yokie (Sep 5, 2013)

"Have you seen a little girl?"

~Harry Mason


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 5, 2013)

beffa said:


> Like a video game quote? If so, I love these;
> 
> "Your true face... What kind of... face is it? I wonder... The face under the mask... Is that... your true face?" — Moon child wearing Twinmold's mask, Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask.
> 
> "Whenever there is a meeting, a parting is sure to follow. However, that parting need not last forever... Whether a parting be forever or merely for a short time... That is up to you." — Happy Mask Salesman, Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask.



YEEEESSSSS. All the quotes from the masked children inside the Moon are my favorites. And of course, the Happy Mask Salesman quote.


"A man who has committed a mistake and doesn't correct it is committing another mistake." - Pokemon Black 2

"All dreams are but another reality... Never forget." - Pokemon Emerald

"My face is reflected in the water. It's a shining grin full of hope... Or it could be a look of somber silence struggling with fear... What do you see reflected in your face?" - Pokemon Emerald

"The past is best forgotten, for no beast can change it. The future holds all I need." - Dobie, my islander from Animal Crossing GC


----------



## Zeiro (Sep 5, 2013)

"You've once again entered the world of survival horror. Good luck..."

~_Load Screen, Resident Evil_​
"It's true that once the wheels of justice begin to turn, nothing can stop them. Nothing."
"It was Raccoon City's last chance and my last chance... My last escape."
"There isn't going to be any rescue, we have to get out of here!"
"You want STARS? I'll give you STARS!"

~_Jill Valentine, Resident Evil 3: Nemesis_


----------



## Sheepish (Sep 5, 2013)

This is the only one to come to mind at the moment:

"... happiness is something you should always be looking for. And it's only when you're pursuing happiness that you're truly happy."

- Luna, _Zero Escape: Virtue's Last Reward_​


----------



## superheroantics (Sep 5, 2013)

Reizo-Trepe said:


> "You've once again entered the world of survival horror. Good luck..."
> 
> ~_Load Screen, Resident Evil_​
> "It's true that once the wheels of justice begin to turn, nothing can stop them. Nothing."
> ...


THIS IS
MY LAST ESCAPE

THIS IS
MY LAST ESCAPE

THIS IS
MY LAST ESCAPE

THIS IS
MY LAST ESCAPE

Jesus, how many times did she say that throughout the game?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 5, 2013)

superheroantics said:


> THIS IS
> MY LAST ESCAPE
> 
> THIS IS
> ...





Looks like she had a lot of 'this is my last escapes' to choose from.


----------



## Zeiro (Sep 6, 2013)

superheroantics said:


> THIS IS
> MY LAST ESCAPE
> 
> THIS IS
> ...


The Japanese title of the game is "Biohazard 3: Last Escape" (Resident Evil 3: Last Escape) so she emphasized it a bit lol.


----------



## Zebra (Sep 6, 2013)

I instantly thought of:

"You look like a bear wearing a marshmallow."
- Cloud Strife, Final Fantasy VII

I didn't expect a normally moody, depressed character to say that so it stuck with me lol.


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 6, 2013)

"A true gentleman leaves no puzzle unsolved!"
~ Professor Layton

^_^;


----------



## Thunder (Sep 6, 2013)

"You've got a great ass, Sully" - Nathan Drake, Uncharted 2


----------



## Heir (Sep 6, 2013)

Yeeeep


----------



## darkadian (Sep 7, 2013)

Hard question is hard...

Have you read the manual for this thing? - Police helicopter co-pilot: [to pilot] GTA Vice City.


----------



## Volvagia (Sep 7, 2013)

A loooot of things from Ace Attorney. I mean, the entire series is quotable.

But my favourite phrases would be "Objection!" (from Ace Attorney of course) and "You've got that wrong!" (from Dangan Ronpa)
Also some of the voiced phrases in Fire Emblem Awakening. Especially Owain's and Olivia's.


----------



## Puddle (Sep 8, 2013)

"It doesn't matter how much we see each other, but how much we think of each other." Sora (Kingdom Hearts I)

"We may never meet again, but we'll never forget each other." (Leon Kingdom Hearts I)


----------



## Hartech (Sep 8, 2013)

"Why go down with the ship when you can try to fix it?" -Fallout 3 Repair bobblehead


----------



## Aiyana (Sep 8, 2013)

I have tons from Alice: Madness Returns. ^^;

Cheshire Cat: "When you're not on edge, you're taking up too much space."
"What lies beneath this patina of civility? Something wicked, I'll wager."
"She who saves a single soul saves the universe."
"Only the savage regard the endurance of pain as the measure of worth. Forgetting pain is convenient; remembering it, agonizing. But recovering the truth is worth the suffering. And our Wonderland, though damaged, is safe in memory. For now."

Red Queen: "The whole truth you claim to seek eludes you because you won't look at what's around you!"
"There is no method in madness. Authority must be obeyed or it must be overthrown."


Also, "Where are you, Marshall?" from Outlaws purely for nostalgia's sake.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 8, 2013)

"You've met with a terrible fate, haven't you?"


----------



## hzl (Sep 9, 2013)

'People don't forget. Nothing gets forgiven.' John Marston, Red Dead Redemption (my favourite XBOX game of all time and one that truly pulled on my heart strings :< )


----------



## Lurrdoc (Sep 10, 2013)

"pick a god and pray." - frederick; fe:awakening


----------



## dsouzacleamy (Sep 11, 2013)

"I used to be an adventurer like you, then I took an arrow in the knee" - Elder Scrolls V


----------



## Stevey Queen (Sep 11, 2013)

"I am me! Nobody else!" Roxas, Kingdom Hearts 358/2 Days


----------



## windfall (Sep 11, 2013)

Random quotes I rather like:

"Any tree can drop an apple. I'll drop the freaking moon!" - Sho Minamimoto, TWEWY (favourite game ever with a great story, combat system, artstyle, and soundtrack. Also, Sho is hilarious.)

"You're no perfect being! You're a monster in human form! No mercy! No forgiveness!!!" - Nino, FE7 (Poor Nino breaks my heart. The characters/plot of FE7 is great, way better than FE:A. Her ultimate fate is terrible, as are most of the characters, since they're doomed by FE6's canon, which makes it even sadder imo).


----------



## Brabus E73 (Sep 15, 2013)

_"Skyrim has much snow. Too much snow. M'aiq does not want it anymore."_

Basically anything M'aiq says is my favorite line evar


----------



## Hey Listen! (Sep 18, 2013)

"GET A LOAD OF THIS!!!!" - Eggman in the Egg Viper battle in Sonic Adventure


----------



## kite (Sep 18, 2013)

"I am Junpei, Ace Detective!"

"More like Stupei, Ace Defective."

- Junpei and Yukari in Persona 3

(...or something like that ahaha)


----------



## Blues (Sep 18, 2013)

"And now we duel, like two gleaming banjos on a moonlit stoop."
-Dimentio, _Super Paper Mario_


----------



## dsouzacleamy (Sep 19, 2013)

War Has Changed. Next. War. War Never Changes 0_o


----------



## Dizzi Paradise (Sep 20, 2013)

"It is pitch black.  You are likely to be eaten by a grue."

"Ah, there's nothing like the winds of Hell blowing in your face."

"We're here to serve the community. And shoot people."

"That's the first time I've ever needed to die to solve a puzzle."

"How about an amendment that the President has to be a human being?"

A little more up-to-date "Happiness is closer than you think".  Also from the same game "Being human is about fighting even when it seems hopeless, and finding happiness even in a world that hates it."

You get extra bonus points if you've played any of the first 5 games.  Hint: they are all really old.  And none of them are Nintendo.

Additionally, my all-time favourite and most-used in everyday life video game quote is "All your base are belong to us".  Usually misquoted as "All your cookies/toys/whatever-daughter-is-whining-for are belong to us."  But it doesn't count cos I never actually played the game.


----------



## keybug55 (Sep 24, 2013)

"I must consume, CONSUME EVERYTHING!" - The Moon (Majora's Mask) also me raiding the fridge

"Got it memorized?" - Axel (Kingdom Hearts series)

"Welcome to the world of Pokemon" - Professor Oak (Pokemon series)


----------



## FTToasty (Sep 26, 2013)

"Fire in the hole" - radio every 5 seconds in Counter-Strike.


----------



## jasonorland88 (Sep 28, 2013)

"Nothing is true, everything is permitted"   Aassassin's Creed


----------



## Celestefey (Sep 29, 2013)

Anything that any character says in Xenoblade. For real. The voice acting is so cheesy it's just... Beautiful. x3 Maybe it's "Yeaaah, Reyn time" or "Man what a bunch of jokers", both said by Reyn.


----------



## Link32 (Sep 29, 2013)

You've met with a terrible fate, haven't you? ~ Happy Mask Salesman, The Legend of Zelda Majora's Mask


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 29, 2013)

?The important thing is not how long you live... It's what you accomplish with your life.
While I live, I want to shine. I want to prove that I exist. If I could do something really important... That would definitely carry﻿ on into the future.?


----------



## waddict (Sep 29, 2013)

"No, YOU go extinct!" - Yarne, Fire Emblem: Awakening
"Oh gods..." - Chrom, Fire Emblem: Awakening


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Sep 29, 2013)

"Look, the moon! The moon! The moon came out!"

"A journey of a thousand miles begins with a single step. So just take it step by step."


----------



## unravel (Oct 5, 2013)

Spoiler: There are a lot so yeah I saved it in the wordpad hehe~



“The world ends with you. If you want to enjoy life, expand your world. You gotta push your horizons as far as they’ll go.”
- Mr. H. twewy

"There’s no use crying over every mistake, you just keep on trying until you run out of cake."
GLADoS, Portal

"Well, there is one advantage to being me…Something you could never imitate. Having you for a friend."
Riku (Kingdom Hearts II)

"The truth will always find a way to make itself known. The only thing we can do is to fight with the knowledge we hold and everything we have. Erasing the paradoxes one by one… It’s never easy… We claw and scratch for every inch. But we will always eventually reach that one single truth. This I promise you."
-Miles Edgeworth, Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney: Justice For All

"Only when we let strangers in, can we find new ways to be ourselves."
-Joshua (The World Ends With You)

"No one sees me. No one bothers me. No one expects anything of me. It’s like a dream. Once I survive seven days…does the dream end?"
Neku Sakuraba (The World Ends With You)

"Shadow and Light are two sides of the same coin, one cannot exist without the other."
Princess Zelda (The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess)

"I was lost in the darkness. I couldn’t find my way. As I stumbled through the dark, I started forgetting things-my friends, who I was. The darkness almost swallowed me. But then I heard your voice-your voice."
Sora (Kingdom Hearts)

"I hate you. I hated you so much… I always wished you’d be gone. But deep down…what I really wanted was just…Your approval.for you to..tell me that I’ve grown strong—that’s all I ever wanted."
Tidus (Dissidia: Final Fantasy)


----------



## Cloud Arcanine (Oct 5, 2013)

"WONDERFUL!" ~Professer Oak Pokemon Snap
Or
Any of the masked children questions from Majora's mask!


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 5, 2013)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Spoiler: There are a lot so yeah I saved it in the wordpad hehe~
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Those are good phrases.


----------



## Amphibian (Oct 6, 2013)

The pissed off turian at the customs in Mass Effect 2:

_"You humans are all racist!"_


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 19, 2013)

"DO A BARREL ROLL!"
-Peppy Hare, _StarFox64_

"Well, what are you fishing for today? You're fishing for mouse, you say? Well, good luck. You're going to need more exquisite bait than that."
-Bree, _Animal Crossing: New Leaf_


----------



## Ethereal (Oct 19, 2013)

FoxWolf64 said:


> "DO A BARREL ROLL!"
> -Peppy Hare, _StarFox64_
> 
> "Well, what are you fishing for today? You're fishing for mouse, you say? Well, good luck. You're going to need more exquisite bait than that."
> -Bree, _Animal Crossing: New Leaf_



I had Bree, how nostalgic. I kind of miss her, thanks for that

I obsessed over beggar NPC characters in the first Assassin's Creed because they are bipolar and its quite funny. They chase you around saying stuff like "no, _you_ don't understand, I have nothing"! Suddenly they are throwing rocks at you if you climb any ledge


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 20, 2013)

Ethereal said:


> I had Bree, how nostalgic. I kind of miss her, thanks for that
> 
> I obsessed over beggar NPC characters in the first Assassin's Creed because they are bipolar and its quite funny. They chase you around saying stuff like "no, _you_ don't understand, I have nothing"! Suddenly they are throwing rocks at you if you climb any ledge



I know, I lost Bree due to Time Travel, but she'd still be in town if that didn't happen.


----------



## aegis (Oct 21, 2013)

i love a lot of different quotes for different reasons, but the emotional resonance and melancholy of silent hill 2 really hits home for me, despite the way things are presented. i felt it was a genuine, intentional choice and earnest's line always gets to me:

"But how can you say that it is this town that is insane? Perhaps it is we who are insane. Both of us... hopelessly insane."

i think what he's saying can be applied to a ton of different things and, especially in his and maria's case, this says a lot about them, but also for anyone who winds up in silent hill through their volition--not necesarily the other protagonists outside silent hill 2, but definitely all the ones in it.


----------



## SirJeshi (Oct 26, 2013)

"There was a HOLE here. It's GONE now" ~~ Technically not a quote cos it's written on a wall but boo. 

"Farewell, my shadow, you who stand at the end of the path I chose not to follow"

"You must be in a mad panic" ~~ Worst taunt ever. Love it.


----------



## ForgottenT (Oct 26, 2013)

"I?M THE CONDUCTOR OF THE POOP TRAIN!!"
Borderlands 2 ~ Psycho


----------



## matt (Oct 26, 2013)

The trash can is empty


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 27, 2013)

Oh, I forgot one!

"I hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate...hate...HATE!!"

-Kefka, Final Fantasy VI


----------

